# Kyle "Not Guilty" Rittenhouse memes



## get_ur_gamon (Nov 5, 2021)

We could do with a dedicated meme thread about Kyle while the trial keeps our spirits high. It looks like the system is working, at least for now. Post any memes about Kyle, the people he shot, or the media fallout surrounding the event.

Edit: The system works.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 5, 2021)

While we're at it, let's add memes about Joseph Rosenbaum, Anthony Huber and  Gaige Paul Grosskreutz. 

Edit: I almost forgot, how about some memes comparing Kyle Rittenhouse and Alec Baldwin?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## serious n00b (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Sailor (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kiwi Yuga (Nov 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 6, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> View attachment 2693300


Could you turn it into a MP4 fren?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 6, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Could you turn it into a MP4 fren?


For future reference: https://cloudconvert.com/webm-to-mp4




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## solidus (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 8, 2021)

I have arrived with the best ones





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Nov 8, 2021)

Put on your dancing shoes because we're going out tonight




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Vecr (Nov 9, 2021)

Does anyone have a copy of the "My Little Armalite" "down in Kenosha" cover?


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Nov 9, 2021)

Vecr said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the "My Little Armalite" "down in Kenosha" cover?


This one? 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 9, 2021)

/pol meme posted already by me





Another /pol ting





Someone who doesn't clean off graffiti.


----------



## nosferatu (Nov 9, 2021)

Not a meme, but a thought I had today. He made some decent calls today with the objections. Chad might only have to deal with those gun charges. 


Spoiler


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Nov 10, 2021)

Shamelessly stolen


----------



## Nigger Respecter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 11, 2021)

NiggerRespecter said:


> View attachment 2704236


----------



## make_it_so (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone have a copy of the original mashup of Farcry 5's "Keep Your Rifle By Your Side" with Kyle?  It appears to have been yeeted off of YouTube, only one I could find is this.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 11, 2021)

New Game 'Call Of Duty: Rittenhouse' Lets You Defend Your Home From A Horde Of Bloodthirsty Communists
					

SANTA MONICA, CA - Activision surprised the gaming world with a new game trailer revealing the next game in the popular Call of Duty series. Set to be released any day now, Call of Duty: Rittenhouse lets you defend your home from a horde of bloodthirsty communists. 'Developers have toiled this...




					babylonbee.com
				





> New Game 'Call Of Duty: Rittenhouse' Lets You Defend Your Home From A Horde Of Bloodthirsty Communists
> SANTA MONICA, CA—Activision surprised the gaming world with a new game trailer revealing the next game in the popular _Call of Duty_ series. Set to be released any day now, _Call of Duty: Rittenhouse_ lets you defend your home from a horde of bloodthirsty communists.
> 
> “Developers have toiled this past year without sleep, food, or contact with loved ones, so we could launch this politically poignant and incredibly fulfilling game in time for the Holidays and the jury’s verdict of not guilty,” said Activision CEO, Roberto Activision.
> ...


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ponzo (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ponzo (Nov 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## make_it_so (Nov 11, 2021)

From the main trial thread, courtesy of @kidatari 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Stasi (Nov 12, 2021)

I look forward to Gary Oldman's portrayal of the prosecution in the movie adaptation. Gona be glorious


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Ponzo (Nov 12, 2021)

When memes become reality


----------



## chiobu (Nov 12, 2021)

Sorry about the next one


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 12, 2021)

Harlay de Champvallon said:


> View attachment 2702666
> 
> /pol meme posted already by me
> 
> ...


That photo would give a new meaning to the "Happy Merchant" meme.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 13, 2021)

Stasi said:


> I look forward to Gary Oldman's portrayal of the prosecution in the movie adaptation. Gona be glorious
> View attachment 2710134


I hope they'll hire Peter Dinklage to portray Rosenbaum.


----------



## Spicey McHaggis (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Lyle Menendez (Nov 13, 2021)

welcome to the club, Kyle


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Iron Hamster (Nov 13, 2021)

make_it_so said:


> View attachment 2712336


Sadly, RIP Al.


----------



## 323758 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Lyle Menendez (Nov 14, 2021)

and now for something completely gay
i was bored and made k-pop stan style icons of kyle.  this is ironic i swear


----------



## chiobu (Nov 14, 2021)

Lyle Menendez said:


> and now for something completely gay
> i was bored and made k-pop stan style icons of kyle.  this is ironic i swear


----------



## The Ancestor (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## THEY STOLE MY FORESKIN (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Least Concern (Nov 14, 2021)

chiobu said:


> View attachment 2715184


Who is this poor twelve-year-old girl and why was she arrested?


----------



## Zilch (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## LateNightMuffin (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## get_ur_gamon (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Nov 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 15, 2021)

make_it_so said:


> View attachment 2720272
> View attachment 2720273


The Heat shootout. I fuckin died.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Virgo (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Iron Hamster (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m just dumping some memes from the main thread last night


PicsNGifs said:


> View attachment 2719734





Humbert Humbert said:


> I don’t give a fuck about this trial, I’m only checking in on this thread to laugh at everyone’s jokes and throw in a few of my own. View attachment 2719763





PicsNGifs said:


> View attachment 2719774





Eryngium said:


> Why is fatty so angry?
> he’s spluttering non-stop, with how he’s panting he might have a heart attack live if he doesn’t calm down.
> View attachment 2719812





IneptRobot said:


> "As you can see, Your Honor, Mr Binger is still recovering from the absolute mouth fucking that my colleague gave him which is why he is unable to deliver the second  half of the closing statement"
> 
> View attachment 2719817





moonman1488 said:


> View attachment 2719821
> View attachment 2719822





Focken Kiwi said:


> View attachment 2719853





Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc said:


> I figured out why Binger can't handle the gun correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oxous said:


> View attachment 2719897
> Don't let Binger and Kraus distract you from the real facts of the case.



Edit:


NEETzsche said:


>





Meat Target said:


> View attachment 2722191



Edit edit:


zachs fair said:


> Huber the hero
> View attachment 2722749
> 
> View attachment 2722750





Spoiler: last fucking edit i promise


----------



## Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc (Nov 16, 2021)

I got quoted into here so here's another one for the collection.


----------



## A big guy (for you) (Nov 16, 2021)

Made some stuff







Spoiler

















Made a transparent Kraus








Spoiler: This image is big











Spoiler: Some from /pol/


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## LurkNoMore (Nov 17, 2021)

Great thread. Here have some more! 



Spoiler: The memes!



Not a meme per say, but incredibly funny.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## P. Barnes' THOT (Nov 17, 2021)

I’ve just found cosplay


----------



## chiobu (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## TVBForever (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## chiobu (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## What the shit (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Ponzo (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Nov 18, 2021)

EDIT: - - Had to add this new one.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Nov 18, 2021)

What the shit said:


> View attachment 2729012


What kind of attitude is that? Child rapists won't shoot themselves! Someone's gotta be out there doing the Lord's work when police won't.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 18, 2021)

get_ur_gamon said:


> What kind of attitude is that? Child rapists won't shoot themselves! Someone's gotta be out there doing the Lord's work when police won't.
> 
> View attachment 2729395


And is it also true, Mr. Rittenhouse, that you shouted "You get what you fucking deserve!" as you shot those peaceful protestors?


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 18, 2021)

From the thread, I love the artwork.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Nov 18, 2021)

chiobu said:


> View attachment 2729003
> 
> View attachment 2729005


With some rotoscoping, one could edit this to make it look like he's giving a blowjob.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 18, 2021)

I should not be laughing at these memes as hard as I am.


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (Nov 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## chiobu (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ikumi Yakovna (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 19, 2021)

All that's left to say:


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## chiobu (Nov 19, 2021)

Not meme but maybe source material for y'all





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Waifuwars (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Nov 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 19, 2021)

IT WAS FORETOLD


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 19, 2021)

Credit *Right to Bear Memes*



			https://twitter.com/grandoldmemes


----------



## Wraith (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 19, 2021)

Wraith said:


> View attachment 2732281View attachment 2732285


The tranny jannies of Reddit ('think of the human') were very much 'it could have been me.'


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Nov 19, 2021)

In celebration of Kyle's acquittal


----------



## Ponzo (Nov 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Nov 19, 2021)

https://twitter.com/MrCatLover99/status/1461035723478511622
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 19, 2021)

I was on the bus home earlier and an older guy gave me the good news. I was fucking elated.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 19, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Credit *Right to Bear Memes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time to sue and become Kyle Richenhouse.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 19, 2021)

From a random Gettr poster.


----------



## THEY STOLE MY FORESKIN (Nov 19, 2021)

*Today will go down in history.*






Your browser is not able to display this video.








*SEMPER FI*


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TVBForever (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Nov 19, 2021)

A great compilation of many a meme from this incredible ordeal.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## make_it_so (Nov 19, 2021)

This one is courtesy of @Hazel Motes in the main Happenings thread




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 20, 2021)

Ponzo said:


> View attachment 2708404


Imagine getting your arm shot off and made into a meme? I hope he feels bad.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## TVBForever (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)

Binger's not-so-distant future (I hope).


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 20, 2021)

Please enjoy my humble ohsee kahntent.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Overcast (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## TVBForever (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Icarus Aresane (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## HullDown (Nov 20, 2021)

I hope no one posted Angry Cops' take on this already


----------



## A big guy (for you) (Nov 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






Spoiler: A great video












Your browser is not able to display this video.















Spoiler: More Videos







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.












Spoiler: Image dump 1












































































Spoiler: Image dump 2







































































































Some pig stole his sight


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)

A big guy (for you) said:


> View attachment 2735535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how the mob scattered once they saw Tony Hawk get fucking wasted right before their eyes. Fucking cowards.


----------



## Spicey McHaggis (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 20, 2021)

Shoot me n - Giuseppino Poggerino
					

Shoot me n




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Ramborambo (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Apotheosis of the Liver (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Zilch (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Pig Boss (Nov 20, 2021)

Did anyone make this yet?


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ramborambo (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Nov 21, 2021)

Found this at Ace of Spades HQ.  Not necessarily a meme or even funny, but I liked it.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 21, 2021)

(to the tune of "Battle Hymn of the Republic." Specifically a parody sung by American paratroopers "Blood Upon the Risers." I didn't write these lyrics though I wish I did)

Gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
They ain't gonna loot no more!

A manlet wigger douchebag screamed aloud "shoot me nigga!"
The patriot, unbothered, kept his finger off the trigger
The wiggers words were shovels and he was his own grave digger
They ain't gonna loot no more!

gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
They ain't gonna loot no more!

The wigger saw the Young Man and went to invade his space
The Young Man backed away but it was clear he'd lose this race
He swung the barrel up and unloaded in the fucker's face
They ain't gonna loot no more!

gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
They ain't gonna loot no more!

He tried to get away but Antifa knocked him to the ground
A group of lefty cowards hit the Young Man while he's down
He'd had enough of this shit so he swung his barrel 'round
They ain't gonna loot no more!

gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
They ain't gonna loot no more!

An faggot with a skateboard tried to take his gun away
His effort was rewarded making this his final day
"I hope there's onions in hell" he thought as he staggered away
They ain't gonna loot no more!

A basedboy faked surrender and then tried to do him harm
The Young Man responded calmly, blowing off half of his arm
"This isn't Call of Duty" basedboy found with great alarm
They ain't gonna loot no more!

gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
gory, gory, what a hellava way to die!
They ain't gonna loot no more! 

Music:


----------



## Sailor (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Nov 21, 2021)

/pol/ has been busy.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 21, 2021)

anyone have the dancing gaige video where hes dancing around riots and dancefloors. i think its set to "lean with it, rock with it". 

i saw it in the main thread but now its lost to the sea of time. either around or before the verdict.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> anyone have the dancing gaige video where hes dancing around riots and dancefloors. i think its set to "lean with it, rock with it".
> 
> i saw it in the main thread but now its lost to the sea of time. either around or before the verdict.





			https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/video/2708/2708145-2e15b1e750fa5301bbfae3001ebb4c10.mp4


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Nov 21, 2021)

I don't even...


----------



## Astute Observation (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Nov 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 23, 2021)

I saw the one where he's taking a monster rip off a comically oversized joint, but this one has a bag of Funyuns and it just made me smile.


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (Nov 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



This one may be a little gay.


----------



## Ramborambo (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Nov 24, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> anyone have the dancing gaige video where hes dancing around riots and dancefloors. i think its set to "lean with it, rock with it".
> 
> i saw it in the main thread but now its lost to the sea of time. either around or before the verdict.





Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Put on your dancing shoes because we're going out tonight
> View attachment 2700564


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 24, 2021)

VIVIsectVI said:


> View attachment 2747500


Each purchase results in a donation to NAMBLA.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 29, 2021)

lol someone on rdrama.net found rule 34 images






						Rule 34  / kyle_rittenhouse
					






					rule34.xxx


----------



## cummytummies (Dec 1, 2021)

I've fallen into the rabbit hole of right wing political hip hop


----------



## Lyle Menendez (Dec 8, 2021)

Kyle of Kenosha
Patron Saint of Self Defense


----------



## Uncle Phil (Dec 9, 2021)

If only Kyle had been a teenage girl who got an unwanted pat on the bum, instead of a teenage boy assaulted with weapons by multiple attackers, he could have received some media sympathy.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## TVBForever (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Apr 18, 2022)

Ramborambo said:


> View attachment 2746908


Monthly reminder this literally happened.


----------

